# [SOLVED] cupsd won't start (segfault)

## DaNIsH

Hey,

Since my last update cupsd will no longer start. Going by emerge.log the only updates were:

```
1197378533:  >>> emerge (1 of 8) app-arch/tar-1.19-r1 to /

1197378570:  >>> emerge (2 of 8) sys-libs/glibc-2.7-r1 to /

1197379384:  >>> emerge (3 of 8) dev-libs/libtasn1-1.2 to /

1197379403:  >>> emerge (4 of 8) dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.0 to /

1197379441:  >>> emerge (5 of 8) dev-java/xalan-2.7.0-r5 to /

1197379500:  >>> emerge (6 of 8) media-libs/libmng-1.0.10 to /

1197379537:  >>> emerge (7 of 8) net-fs/samba-3.0.28 to /

1197379734:  >>> emerge (8 of 8) kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r3 to /
```

Is anyone else having this issue? All I'm getting when I try to start /etc/init.d/cupsd is:

```
cupsd: Child exited on signal 11!
```

And in the cups error_log:

```
I [12/Dec/2007:20:02:22 +1100] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [12/Dec/2007:20:02:22 +1100] Listening to ::1:631 (IPv6)

I [12/Dec/2007:20:02:22 +1100] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [12/Dec/2007:20:02:22 +1100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [12/Dec/2007:20:02:22 +1100] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [12/Dec/2007:20:02:22 +1100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [12/Dec/2007:20:02:22 +1100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [12/Dec/2007:20:02:22 +1100] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [12/Dec/2007:20:02:22 +1100] Full reload is required.

I [12/Dec/2007:20:02:22 +1100] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 36 types, 39 filters...

I [12/Dec/2007:20:02:22 +1100] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [12/Dec/2007:20:02:22 +1100] Full reload complete.

I [12/Dec/2007:20:02:22 +1100] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...
```

Thanks in advance. This is getting really frustrating.

EDIT: Cups version is net-print/cups-1.3.4-r3

----------

## erikm

Try reemerging cupsd.

----------

## DaNIsH

Have done a few times now (with varying use flags, had a feeling the samba update may have been related, wasn't). Now going through previous updates and downgrading anything that may effect cups and seeing if that helps (lib* and glibc if all else fails).

----------

## DaNIsH

Bingo, it was one of these 3, will reply with the build that broke cups when I test some more:

```
# Cups is broken since last update, why?

=dev-libs/libtasn1-1.2

=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.0

=media-libs/libmng-1.0.10
```

----------

## DaNIsH

Ok, that's interesting (and I'm rambling on). Seems after remerging the above packages and cups, cups starts fine. Not sure how that works but whatever.

Thanks for the help erikm  :Smile: 

----------

## erikm

IMHO, one shouldn't update glibc without thoroughly going through the system and (revdep-) rebuilding as necessary, or perhaps rebuilding world; one can break packages directly, or indirectly via a dependence, by upgrading fundamental system libraries like glibc.

I'm glad it worked out!   :Smile: 

----------

## DaNIsH

I always run revdep-rebuild after an update, but yeah you're right, I should probably pay more attention to what's being updated and be more careful  :Smile: 

Thanks again.

----------

## Dr. Strangelove

 *DaNIsH wrote:*   

> Bingo, it was one of these 3, will reply with the build that broke cups when I test some more:
> 
> ```
> # Cups is broken since last update, why?
> 
> ...

 

=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.0

That's the culprit!  :Smile: 

Only noticed as gnome-keyring returned similar segfault, and also has dependency on libgcrypt.

Downgrading to stable libgcrypt helped.

----------

## DaNIsH

 *labor_ratte wrote:*   

>  *DaNIsH wrote:*   Bingo, it was one of these 3, will reply with the build that broke cups when I test some more:
> 
> ```
> # Cups is broken since last update, why?
> 
> ...

 

That was what I was thinking until I remerged libgcrypt-1.4.0 and all was fine (although I had done a sync since the first time I merged it).

----------

## Dr. Strangelove

 *DaNIsH wrote:*   

> That was what I was thinking until I remerged libgcrypt-1.4.0 and all was fine (although I had done a sync since the first time I merged it).

 

Yes, it seems to be fixed, from the changelog: 

```
11 Dec 2007; Alon Bar-Lev <alonbl@gentoo.org> libgcrypt-1.4.0.ebuild:

  Removed padlock, bug#201917, thanks to many
```

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=201917

----------

## DaNIsH

 *labor_ratte wrote:*   

>  *DaNIsH wrote:*   That was what I was thinking until I remerged libgcrypt-1.4.0 and all was fine (although I had done a sync since the first time I merged it). 
> 
> Yes, it seems to be fixed, from the changelog: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ahh that explains it, would have thought a fix like that would warrant an r1, thanks for the info  :Smile: 

----------

